# Captain Daniel Wright [British SAS]



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain Daniel Wright was seeing trying to control his parachute 
The mother of an SAS soldier who died on his first day of parachute training has called for the Army to "act upon" the lessons from his death. 
Captain Daniel Wright, 25, from Newport, south Wales, died at RAF Brize Norton, Oxon, when his parachute failed to open properly on his second jump. 

He opened his reserve parachute too late in to the 2,500 ft (762m) jump. 

An army board has recommended improved emergency training and said trainees should have a bleeping warning device. 

Eye witnesses reported seeing Capt Wright, of the Queen's Gurkha Signal Corps, trying to control his main parachute by using the steering lines during the jump on 17 November 2005, his first day of training with the SAS. 

He eventually managed to open his reserve chute but it was too late to save him. 

He was a bright boy, a great athlete, funny too and just great to have around the house 

Carol Wright, mother 

Speaking outside the inquest into her son's death in Oxford, Carol Wright, 60, a health visitor, said: "Issues of training and funding need to be put in the public domain by this inquest. 

"Lessons must be learned and acted upon. We hear this so often from the families of those who have died. "We cannot bring Dan back but we do hope that his death can make it less likely that the same thing will happen to someone else." 

She said her son, who studied physics at Nottingham University, joined the Army because he "could not bear the thought of mundane nine-to-five life." 

She said:"We are very proud of Dan. He was a bright boy, a great athlete, funny too and just great to have around the house." 

Although she was "horrified" when her son first spoke of his intention to join the Army, she said she was delighted following his selection to train for the special forces "because it was clearly something he absolutely loved". 

An MoD board of inquiry found Capt Wright's death was not caused by procedural and training failures, but could not explain why his main parachute became stuck or why the officer had not acted more quickly to open his reserve.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7287564.stm


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP Sir.
_
VVV
_


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP Warrior.  Thank you.

On a side note, I didn't think the British government identified soldiers as "belonging to the SAS".  I thought they were identified by their parent unit.  Did something change or am I just AFU?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2008)

0699 said:


> On a side note, I didn't think the British government identified soldiers as "belonging to the SAS".  I thought they were identified by their parent unit.  Did something change or am I just AFU?




As referred in the quotes from the article below, they did state his parent Unit and he just started training with the SAS.  It appears that the MoD is following the families request to publish the information to make the public aware of previous shortfalls in funding and training.  Probably in hopes of creating greater support for provided funding.



> Eye witnesses reported seeing Capt Wright, *of the Queen's Gurkha Signal Corps*, trying to control his main parachute by using the steering lines during the jump on 17 November 2005, *his first day of training with the SAS.*





> Speaking outside the inquest into her son's death in Oxford, Carol Wright, 60, a health visitor, said: *"Issues of training and funding need to be put in the public domain by this inquest. *
> 
> "Lessons must be learned and acted upon. We hear this so often from the families of those who have died. "We cannot bring Dan back but *we do hope that his death can make it less likely that the same thing will happen to someone else."*


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2008)

See, that's why I need you guys sometimes.  Us Marines don't always read too good.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2008)

0699 said:


> See, that's why I need you guys sometimes.  Us Marines don't always read too good.




No problem.  I understand your focus is on the target.  ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP.


----------

